
Commercial support made easy - baikal
Hi HN,<p>We at Baikal have been working on a communication and transaction platform targeting software project maintainers.<p>The idea is to streamline the professional support process and provide a single platform where programmers can communicate, come to agreements, make payments, etc.<p>We&#x27;d really appreciate hearing your thoughts, and implore anyone to try out the service and send us feedback.<p>We&#x27;ve also started a promo event giving away cash :-). Links below.<p>Thanks for reading!<p>baikal.io
======
brudgers
From the website, it's not immediately clear what the Baikal platform does,
how it is used, and who would use it.

As best I can figure, a programmer can offer various levels of paid support
for a piece of code and payment is processed through PayPal without any sort
of additional fee.

I think it's a two sided marketplace, but there doesn't seem to be clear calls
to action and explicit onboarding mechanisms beyond the $100 offer.

Good luck.

~~~
baikal
Thank you brudgers for kindly visiting the website and giving feedback.

Yes, we're currently shaped like a two-sided marketplace, where transactions
center around "price plans" in relation to some "piece of code" that sellers
can customize to their liking.

We'll take what you've said into consideration as we continue improving the
product. Thanks again!

------
baikal
page: [https://baikal.io/](https://baikal.io/)

cash giveaway event: [https://medium.com/@baikalio/promotional-event-for-all-
open-...](https://medium.com/@baikalio/promotional-event-for-all-open-source-
developers-7458ce799280)

